# Optimum pharma - comparison with other products



## sax (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi guys,

after goods and bad rewiews finally i decided to say my personal experience with optimum pharma. After 5 years of cycles, with pharma grade and ugl products, i can post my really exp. Im currently on test susp combo with dyhidroboldenone cyp, and tren ace combo with ultrabol 225. The sides are very strong: insonia is very marked, enourmus appetite always, personality becomes aggressive in the first days following injections, and the libido is really out of control. Never had this sides with none products before, a little bit insonia and appetite with Sciroxx products in the full of cycle but non comparable with these products, also because now im at the begin of pyramid and the dosage now are lows. The only thing that give me health is the the gym. When i train i feel discharge the streght inside. And now i decides to write my personal chart of products that i have personally used in past:

Sciroxx: good products

Geneza: not as good as they say, probabily underdosed and different quality on different batches

Eurochem: good products but very painfull injections due to oil used. Boldenones not so good, probabily underdosed or poor quality powders

Generics pharm: good products especially the orals but not comfortable for big cycles (amps of 1-2mls)

British dragon (old): very bad products, different liquid levels on bottles and differents colors of oil in the same batches, sure underdosed

Axiolabs: very bad products, different liquid levels on bottles and differents colors of oil in the same batches, sure underdosed or maybe absent active ingredient, poor design, too expensive

Syntrop: equal to axio (same family)

Balkan pharmaceuticals: goods products expecially antiestrogens, not comfortable for big cycles (amps of 1-2mls)

British dispensary: good products, but easy to find fake products

Tigerblood: good procuts, too expensive, orals not so goods

Iran hormone: good products especially orals and antiestrogens

Teragon labs: good products, too expensive, orals not so good

Sit Italy: goods products, not comfortable for big cycles (amps 1-2mls)

Asia pharma: good products, orals not so good maybe underdosed, nandrolones derivates not so good maybe underdosed or poor quality powders

Optimum pharma: very good products not comparable with other listed

This is my chart of my personally experience, everyone is free to think what he wants.

I have decided to post this thread because today the marked is very cruel and the scammers are always ready to cheat. I think is not correct to discredit who really offer good products beacause is a countersense and this helps only the scammers. I can say that OP products are very very good, the quality is overall, the design, the packages, the holograms all is very professional, maybe the best on the market at this time. All of us had on our hands many of bottles, and now we can really see the quality products and the **** products. I hope that this post can help. I will post pictures of products in the afternoon because now im at work. Sincerely.


----------



## sax (Apr 3, 2009)

This is the pics of products, yeasterday first to go to sleep i injected 2 mls of tren, and i had a very very strong cough. When i started to push the piston of syringe cough started and got it for 2-3 minutes. I could even to feel the tren taste in my mouth. Never had this experience before.


----------



## Ivanov (Oct 5, 2011)

Mice pictures but I watching your profile and I there are only 4 posts and for me is not objective from me your post seams like AD.I can say that I am using the same products but lets somebody how has more opinions and experience write about Optimum pharma .


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Ivanov said:


> Mice pictures but I watching your profile and I there are only 4 posts and for me is not objective from me your post seams like AD.I can say that I am using the same products but lets somebody how has more opinions and experience write about Optimum pharma .


These are made in turkey I think I was these last year, but decided to go with instinct and stay as no real reviews on them.


----------



## nanob0t (May 25, 2011)

any news about this lab success or some sort of inflamation related to theyr products.

was in theyr site they gave me theyr supplier, how ever wnat to knwo better about them.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

You wouldn't have any affiliation to this lab would you? ... you sneeky russian


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ill just to British labs we have plenty to choose from , cheers anyway


----------



## nanob0t (May 25, 2011)

Zangief said:


> You wouldn't have any affiliation to this lab would you? ... you sneeky russian


the lab is turkish. and i tough the same as you exacly why im ascking about them


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

nanob0t said:


> the lab is turkish. and i tough the same as you exacly why im ascking about them


Im talking to the OP


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Dihydroboldenone?

That's test-1 cypionate, isn't it? I love the prohormone 1-AD, so I've always been interested in the injectible.

I like seeing lists of people's general experience with different labs, like this. Lets have some more! (I'm sure it would upset the sponsors on american steroid sites, but the moderators on here are men of science. So long as its informative and honest, rather than sneaky marketing)


----------



## XxAndreaxX (Sep 25, 2012)

sax said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> after goods and bad rewiews finally i decided to say my personal experience with optimum pharma. After 5 years of cycles, with pharma grade and ugl products, i can post my really exp. Im currently on test susp combo with dyhidroboldenone cyp, and tren ace combo with ultrabol 225. The sides are very strong: insonia is very marked, enourmus appetite always, personality becomes aggressive in the first days following injections, and the libido is really out of control. Never had this sides with none products before, a little bit insonia and appetite with Sciroxx products in the full of cycle but non comparable with these products, also because now im at the begin of pyramid and the dosage now are lows. The only thing that give me health is the the gym. When i train i feel discharge the streght inside. And now i decides to write my personal chart of products that i have personally used in past:
> 
> ...


Hello all,

I searched through internet about OP, and there is very little info about it.

I had no choice, and ran a 2 vial tren ace cycle, 37,5mg ed.

First of all, it was my first tren cycle, so I have no comparision with other UGL.

But now my experience:

No tren cough at all, not at 0.5ml, not at 1ml.

For me it wasn't possible to inject more than 0,5ml, because it gave me serious inflammations and abscesses.

My friends, discontinued to use that tren, I ran the whole 2 vials, I started with 75mg eod, but was forced to go to 37,5mg ed.

After 2 weeks, I got a serious allergy, all around my injection spots, it was very itchy, and I was thinking about to discontinue, but I got the situation under control with antistaminics.

So the quality of the product semms to be very poor.

Now the results:

I started my cycle at 73,5kg and ended it at 75,4kg, 8 weeks with susta 250 ew and 37,5mg tren eod x 6 weeks&#8230;

I think the results are very poor too, I thing I'd have got the same results with test only cycle&#8230;

For shure extremely underdosed.

Anyway, at least, its tren, because, I lost a good amount of fat, I was very ripped, veins on my abs, but that's it, no mass at all.

No strength increase at all, nothing, and no sides, no rage, except a little insomnia and pee difficulties (maybe due to proviron).

Now comparision with other products:

In my h-drol cycle, I had serious sides, and went up to 80kg, although much of water retention, but more strength in my workouts.

So, the strongest AAS lost against the weakest AAS, WTF, h-drol is not even an AAS, it's a prohormone, Screw Optimum pharma, I'll never use again this lab, it's a dirty, underdosed and smelly oil.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Good post!


----------

